# I feel obligated to say this



## GrahamCracker (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi everybody.

Long story short, I had DP/DR for multiple years straight, and I feel like I nearly lost my mind. I'm sure nearly all of you can relate. I came to this website constantly, almost obsessively, just to see if I could find anything to help it. Now maybe I shouldn't say "had DP/DR", because I still feel it lingering from time to time. But after around 3 years of constant worrying, obsessing, being a hermit, etc...I think I got frustrated and I forced an epiphany upon myself.

When I say I got frustrated with myself, it was like I all of a sudden noticed how much this stupid disorder is messing with my life, and wasting so much of my time. I really feel like I wasted ~3 years of my 20's worrying about irrational things. In my DP/DR, my biggest fear was that I could be slowly becoming insane, losing my grip with reality...I'm sure plenty of you feel the same way. This was so clearly my biggest fear, and I knew the only way out of it was to try to be rational, because believe it or not, being a rational and logical person is one of my favorite of my personality traits. I forced myself to believe this: "What is the point of all of this damn worrying?" This may seem obvious to some of you, but the worrying is by far the worst factor of your DP/DR. I can definitely say that one of the best things I did for myself was cutting out all compulsive hypochondriac behavior, like looking up mental disorders that fit my description and what not. There was a point where I finally came to accept and believe that there was no point in worrying about things like this, because I cannot control it. If I am going to become insane, it is most likely already irreversible, and its going to happen. Maybe that scares you to read it, but after reading that, how can you be okay with spending the last of your days as a sane person just worrying non stop?

Often times I still feel like I'm a pretty detached, but I've just come to be okay with it. And if you can learn to accept and be okay with these things, and convince yourself that you cannot control it, it will get better. I promise. The worrying is the worst part. It's kind of funny...the reason I came back to this site after not logging in for 2 years is because I just rewatched Inception. Man, the first time I saw that movie it scared the living shit out of me. But part of me liked it, because all the ideas in that movie are familiar and just knowing those kinds of thoughts are that common is comforting. I got to thinking and wanted to come back to this site and let you all know that you can get out of the DP/DR hole. It's possible. Fear is your worst enemy. Just gotta let go...


----------



## waking_up_1111 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your story man, it really helps those of us who are just getting our feet under us. Love and peace


----------

